
A president who promised to put ‘America First’ instead turned us into this - rolfii
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/06/15/president-who-promised-put-america-first-instead-turned-us-into-this/
======
aiscapehumanity
Neocons of bush dynasties and the neolibs of clinton-obama era created the
ambient conditions for reactionary nationalism. The battle of the elite
schools and the shared subservience to business as hypercapital expands was
obviously going to make this. Perhaps this is not abberation at all but a
clash of programmes.

